# A little info please



## brent k (Nov 10, 2013)

Was just wondering my dad and myself were thinking of taking a boat either mine or his down to the ohio river this year. Can anybody give me some info on how it is for just pleasure boating i guess you could call it. I guess ramp info and how far you can run and if you can go through locks. We was just thinking how cool it would be to take a day and run up stream as far as we feel we can then turn around and if maybe possible stop in a few shops along the way any info would be great thanks in advance


----------



## brent k (Nov 10, 2013)

Sounds like a blast how far can you run say if u put in at cincinnati


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

As far as your heart desires. Just map out some fuel stops along the way. Technically, you could run from Pittsburgh all the way to the gulf of Mexico.


----------



## brent k (Nov 10, 2013)

How does it work going through locks


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Pull up to the longest wall, and out on the end will be a chain or rope. Pull on it and it signals the lock master that you wish to lock through. They have basically traffic lights that tell you when you may enter the lock. You'll be nervous on your first trip or two, but there really isn't anything to it.


----------



## brent k (Nov 10, 2013)

Awesome. One last question ... how rough can it get. Would my 16 ft 50 hp be ok or should we bring the 19 ft 120 hp glass boat


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

[ame]https://youtu.be/nA1o9t9f-c8[/ame]

One of these videos is an illistration on locking through. I've locked through in a 15' aluminum boat with a 9.9 on it. People take jet skis with no problems. You'll notice I little swirling of the water, but nothing dangerous. You'll be tied to a floating "pin" inside the lock chamber, so it's not like you're just bouncing around in there. The only real "hazard" to be aware of is the floating debris that gets stuck in there. It usually tend to hug one side or the other, so driving around it isn't really a big deal. Just know that Comercial traffic will always get to pass through first, so be ready for a delay if you come up on a barge waiting to lock through. The whole process for a civilian boat usually takes between 20-30 minutes.


----------



## brent k (Nov 10, 2013)

It sounds to me like one heck of an experience. I think im gonna have to put a plan together for this. Maybe start in cincinati and go 30 or 40 miles up stream. Think it can be done in a day or would that be pushing it


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

we use to go from Madison down to cincy in just a couple of hours. me personally I would recommend the bigger boat just for more pleasure. as your going on the river you may start getting a bumpy ride. if you do you will catch a barge soon they really churn up the river. but its a blast to make the trip. we were in a 16' tri hull open bow with 85 hp evenrude so you can run it in your small boat.

also I think the ohio river is considered navigable waters and you will need to make sure and have all safety gear. signal kit fire extinguisher anchor and rope life jackets. good luck and good boating.
sherman


----------



## brent k (Nov 10, 2013)

I agree sherman. Both our boats are lake erie veterans so safety equpiment is good to go. But im thinking taking dads boat may better. Less gas stops to make and it is a better ride. I hate to say that about my old tinny lol but its true. This whole idea stems from myself and having a bit of a falling out for a few years and i guess u could say we used boating and fishing to kinda re-connect. So i mentioned to him a few days ago that id like to run the ohio and he says he has always wanted to but never got the oppertunity so here we go. I think this will be a great time and my hats are off to you guys for all your info and time to help me get this ball rolling... welp done with the book better get goin before im late to church talk to you fellas in awhile


----------



## brent k (Nov 10, 2013)

Seems like a nice way to spend a day to me. Both our boats are pretty turn key mine tends to be cold blooded but shes also old but its lookin luke well take dads


----------



## ssv1761982 (Jun 2, 2004)

You didn't say where you are. 

East Liverpool is about a 50 mile loop if you go from dam to dam and back to the ramp.

I think in Marietta it is about 42 miles from dam to dam so that is an 84 mile loop.
I go to east Liverpool most since it is closest to home. Marietta is a bit more scenical and the river is a lot wider.


----------



## brent k (Nov 10, 2013)

Im out of delaware but dads out of lima and we ll probably be leaving from his house. Generally we start most of our trips from there. Im not sure without looking at a map exactly where the locations you gave are but it sounds like a fun trip


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

East Liverpool will be the northernmost launch in ohio, just south of the Pa. state line.


----------



## brent k (Nov 10, 2013)

Oh got ya think i might look into putting in down around cincinnati somewhere. Then running upstream from there. Tho east liver pool would be a great trip if we go from my house so either way it could work.


----------



## ssv1761982 (Jun 2, 2004)

brent k said:


> Oh got ya think i might look into putting in down around cincinnati somewhere. Then running upstream from there. Tho east liver pool would be a great trip if we go from my house so either way it could work.


There is probably no need to drive to the east side of the state when you are that far west. I would explore the big river closer to home if I was you.


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

This was on the Mississippi River. It may give you a few ideas of what to expect... A 70 year old guy takes the ultimate river voyage.Very interesting read,


http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/391386


----------



## brent k (Nov 10, 2013)

Hey thanks for the link im gonna sit down and read it. Just at work at the moment


----------



## Thenewb (Apr 3, 2015)

Lololololololol


----------



## chasmo (Jun 17, 2012)

Go to the Corps of Engineers websites for maps of the river. Pittsburgh District, Huntington District and Louisville District. They can be read on any smart phone or tablet. Hardcopy are available also. Liverpool to Pittsburgh is a great pontoon boat "daytrip".

Pittsburgh
http://www.lrp.usace.army.mil/Missions/Navigation/NavigationCharts.aspx

Huntington
http://www.lrh.usace.army.mil/Porta...harts/2014 Ohio River Nav Charts FULL SET.pdf

Louisville
http://www.lrl.usace.army.mil/Missions/CivilWorks/Navigation/Charts.aspx

Also read some of this river rats' wisdom.
http://www.riverlorian.com/ohioriver.htm


----------

